# Golf Depot



## PNWokingham (Jun 25, 2017)

I have bought many things from online golf shops in the past and all, the likes of Snainton, have been great. I have bought from Golf Depot before, i can't remember specifics, but no problems. I just want to share a recent experience that has angered and annoyed me and means i will never deal with this company again, but wanted to share so you can have a chance to judge for yourself. The story goes

28 April - order Adidas golf shoes
5 May (i think) - shoes arrive
9 May - I try to call the company as shoes are way too tight -the only number i can find is from Google and not on their website, so i email asking how to organise sending back and a refund "Hi, I received my shoes, as per the order below, but they are way too tight (never had this before as 8.5 is usually generous for me). I need to arrange for return and a refund. Please let me know what i need to do. My mobile is xxxx. Also, I tried to phone you several times on the only number I can find - 01244 390827 - and nobody ever picks up. Best Wishes .....
9 May  - response - "send to below for refund"
10 May - posted back via post office - normal second class delivery
23 June - I email "Hi I sent back straight away so you should have received by 11 May. Just checked my latest credit card statement to 20 June and there has so far been no refund. This is 6 weeks. When will you credit this? Best Wishes Paul
[FONT=&quot]23 June "hi , just email proof we have them please , regards"
23 June "my dad posted them at the post office and has a receipt - is this what you want. There was no recorded delivery etc. It was sent back with the original receipt on it so i do not understand why it has not been actioned. 
23 June - i received an email showing a track my item" paper receipt, which i had already mentioned i did not have
25 June - getting very angry. "Hi, Please see the receipt from Royal Mail when my father posted the shoes back to you on 11 May. As mentioned in the last mail, this was not done on recorded delivery but just sent to you. You gave me no instructions for sending back other than "send to Golf dept" when I asked how to return it. Please expedite payment in the next 2 days as I am not wasting any more time on it. If I have not received payment and confirmation from you that this refund was done by the end of Tuesday I will escalate with my credit card company and will share my experiences on the main internet golf forums
25 June - customer service exemplified " hi , you can tell your credit card company , you can tell internet forums, you can tell the police , you can come to the store , but the bottom line is  you cannot  prove we had the shoes ? i am sorry but we do not know where your shoes are also !! no body has signed for them and i have no idea if we have them as you didnt send recorded delivery , or by courier .
do you honestly know we have the shoes ???  sorry ps can you tell me what day we had them and who signed for them and they came  to address below ?

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



I have bought many things from online golf shops in the past and all, the likes of Snainton, have been great. I have bought from Golf Depot before, i can't remember specifics, but no problems. I just want to share a recent experience that has angered and annoyed me and means i will never deal with this company again, but wanted to share so you can have a chance to judge for yourself. The story goes

28 April - order Adidas golf shoes
5 May (i think) - shoes arrive
9 May - I try to call the company as shoes are way too tight -the only number i can find is from Google and not on their website, so i email asking how to organise sending back and a refund "Hi, I received my shoes, as per the order below, but they are way too tight (never had this before as 8.5 is usually generous for me). I need to arrange for return and a refund. Please let me know what i need to do. My mobile is xxxx. Also, I tried to phone you several times on the only number I can find - 01244 390827 - and nobody ever picks up. Best Wishes .....
9 May  - response - "send to below for refund"
10 May - posted back via post office - normal second class delivery
23 June - I email "Hi I sent back straight away so you should have received by 11 May. Just checked my latest credit card statement to 20 June and there has so far been no refund. This is 6 weeks. When will you credit this? Best Wishes Paul
23 June "hi , just email proof we have them please , regards"
23 June "my dad posted them at the post office and has a receipt - is this what you want. There was no recorded delivery etc. It was sent back with the original receipt on it so i do not understand why it has not been actioned. 
23 June - i received an email showing a track my item" paper receipt, which i had already mentioned i did not have
25 June - getting very angry. "Hi, Please see the receipt from Royal Mail when my father posted the shoes back to you on 11 May. As mentioned in the last mail, this was not done on recorded delivery but just sent to you. You gave me no instructions for sending back other than "send to Golf dept" when I asked how to return it. Please expedite payment in the next 2 days as I am not wasting any more time on it. If I have not received payment and confirmation from you that this refund was done by the end of Tuesday I will escalate with my credit card company and will share my experiences on the main internet golf forums
25 June - customer service exemplified " hi , you can tell your credit card company , you can tell internet forums, you can tell the police , you can come to the store , but the bottom line is  you cannot  prove we had the shoes ? i am sorry but we do not know where your shoes are also !! no body has signed for them and i have no idea if we have them as you didnt send recorded delivery , or by courier .
do you honestly know we have the shoes ???  sorry ps can you tell me what day we had them and who signed for them and they came  to address below ?








Click to expand...

their final response is snotty and they're not a company I've bought from before (although had others price match em). 

But i think it was a little naive to not record the postage. For the sake of a few Â£Â£ you could have had peace of kind. eBay taught me that little lesson.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 25, 2017)

Sounds like a bit of nightmare mate.Theirr reputation isn't great on here and amazed they are still operating given the way they treat their so called customers.Dont think I will be giving them my business.Hope you get it sorted


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 25, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			their final response is snotty and they're not a company I've bought from before (although had others price match em). 

But i think it was a little naive to not record the postage. For the sake of a few Â£Â£ you could have had peace of kind. eBay taught me that little lesson.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree - maybe naive but also i asked them how to do the return an never got a response. i would never buy shoes online again


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 25, 2017)

I thought they had smartened up their act, they had different more helpful staff working there. Maybe the leopard can't change its spots after all.

They've a terrible customer service rep especially through the post. Therefore ive only ever shopped instore, and I love the place. Glad it's not closer or I'd be there all the time


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			I don't disagree - maybe naive but also i asked them how to do the return an never got a response. i would never buy shoes online again
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't meant as a dig, apologies if it came off like that.

they have always appeared a little amateur to me. Hope the c/c company sort it.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 25, 2017)

I live local and locally, their rep is terrible. They do have new staff there but ownership is the same. Every time someone mentions the place in golfing circles, someone's always got a bad experience storey to tell regarding them. They do have some decent stock in and prices are OK. I'd never make a big purchase though, defo not anything I'd maybe have to return. 

Fortunately, a rival has popped up in Cheshire Oaks. Hotgolf. They are brilliant. 

It's clutching at straws, but contact Royal mail. If you suggest to them the item wasn't delivered, they might be able to prove it was.  I'd definitely escalate it with the credit card company too. They'll more than likely refund you and the fraud department may take on the case to chase them up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

Paul, like Davemac has said their online reputation isn't great but it's a great little shop for a bargain. I assume their online business isn't well staffed, if you ever want anything picking up from there let me know and I'll get it and post it on to you.

I'd be inclined to get in touch with Royal Mail aswell as speaking to your credit card company.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

TonyN said:



			I live local and locally, their rep is terrible. They do have new staff there but ownership is the same. Every time someone mentions the place in golfing circles, someone's always got a bad experience storey to tell regarding them. They do have some decent stock in and prices are OK. I'd never make a big purchase though, defo not anything I'd maybe have to return. 

Fortunately, a rival has popped up in Cheshire Oaks. Hotgolf. They are brilliant. 

It's clutching at straws, but contact Royal mail. If you suggest to them the item wasn't delivered, they might be able to prove it was.  I'd definitely escalate it with the credit card company too. They'll more than likely refund you and the fraud department may take on the case to chase them up.
		
Click to expand...

Hot golf is sound and the owner ( tall fella with specs) is a good fella who'll always do a good deal. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Hot golf is sound and the owner ( tall fella with specs) is a good fella who'll always do a good deal. Definitely recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, would echo this whole heartedly. Always does you a deal, even if you don't ask. Always very welcoming. Good quality stock, staff are very friendly and they have a launch monitor/swing room in back.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jun 26, 2017)

TonyN said:



			Yep, would echo this whole heartedly. Always does you a deal, even if you don't ask. Always very welcoming. Good quality stock, staff are very friendly and they have a launch monitor/swing room in back.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I had a trolley that was faulty, took it into the shop and they rang the Rep on a Saturday, let me speak to him then gave me a brand new one.

In regards to the original post, the email is terrible. I always take the hit though and send it back recorded unless it's free returns, then it's on them


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 26, 2017)

TonyN said:



			It's clutching at straws, but contact Royal mail. If you suggest to them the item wasn't delivered, they might be able to prove it was.  I'd definitely escalate it with the credit card company too. They'll more than likely refund you and the fraud department may take on the case to chase them up.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Royal Mail have a Â£30 insured sum for all parcels, with the receipt, you may be able to claim something back. Not that it helps in this case, but for future, always best to send with a minimum of signed for, at least that way you can provide info on it being received.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 26, 2017)

Got to be honest I've never had any problems online or instore with Golf Depot but I've never had to return anything. I have rang them before and got through straight away.


----------



## pool888 (Jun 26, 2017)

Royal Mail compensation is Â£20 with proof of postage and proof of value of the item. If it was sent recorded compensation is Â£50. One of the things I look for when buying off websites is they give their address and landline phone number in the "about us" section. Golf Depot returns policy is on their website in the "terms and conditions" section, and as with any other company it says you should return by a signed for service so you have proof of return. If I'm buying clothes or shoes online I always try to go for places with free returns as they supply labels and it's free and less hassle. This shop seems to have a bad reputation and I wouldn't be surprised if they did have your shoes but things do go missing in transit, the last item I returned to Amazon went missing but I had my receipt and the courier confirmed collection and I got my refund OK.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 26, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Got to be honest I've never had any problems online or instore with Golf Depot but I've never had to return anything. I have rang them before and got through straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same here.


----------



## Slab (Jun 26, 2017)

Never used them and very surprised at their wording in the last reply (I imagine its what many retailers often want to say but never do)  

fyi, I know its with hindsight but this was on their website on returns (my bold):
_"*We recommend that You use a reputable courier or Recorded Delivery.* Please retain any proof of posting, receipt or tracking number for any item returned as *We cannot accept responsibility for Goods until signed for by Us*"_


edit: just saw pool added some similar info


----------



## Jensen (Jun 26, 2017)

Sadly, I don't think you'll have much joy with Royal Mail as it wasn't recorded delivery, and as such they have no log. As has been stated for items like this I always post recorded delivery - an expensive lesson learnt.
I rarely buy on line due to the hassle, i.e. sending things back etc. However I use online sites as a bargaining tool and then buy from American Golf as they price match and find their service excellent.
Their reply was disgraceful and shows how unprofessional they are.
Good luck, I hope you get it sorted


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry, but I'm with Golf Depot on this. You have no proof they have been received by them.


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I thought they had smartened up their act, they had different more helpful staff working there. Maybe the leopard can't change its spots after all.

They've a terrible customer service rep especially through the post. Therefore ive only ever shopped instore, and I love the place. Glad it's not closer or I'd be there all the time
		
Click to expand...

I agree and I'm also glad it's not close to me. Some good bargains in there. It's like an alladins cave. I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole online for anything other than golf balls.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 26, 2017)

I've been into Golf Depot a number of times and agree with the term Aladdins cave.  Going there for a good root around digs up some good bargains. 
However I've read enough iffy reviews to not deal with them online.  
I would also say that I wouldn't send anything back without PoD.  All you have is proof of posting I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 26, 2017)

Heard quite a few stories like this about Golf Depot, so not a company i'd deal with!

Going via your Credit/Debit Card provider may be a better way.

Good luck!


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Heard quite a few stories like this about Golf Depot, so not a company i'd deal with!

Going via your Credit/Debit Card provider may be a better way.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Surely the credit card company will want proof though. I know mine did when I sent something back and the retailer didn't refund.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Paul, like Davemac has said their online reputation isn't great but it's a great little shop for a bargain. I assume their online business isn't well staffed, if you ever want anything picking up from there let me know and I'll get it and post it on to you.

I'd be inclined to get in touch with Royal Mail aswell as speaking to your credit card company.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the offer Stu - but I would not deal with this company again ever on principle - but looking forward to catching up in a month


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 26, 2017)

Just forwarded all info to credit card company, so will see if they can do anything. 

I agree with everything about going recorded and would have done that but my dad sent them back for me before I could tell him that! 

I always try to imagine what I would do in the other position and even if they claim they have not had the shoes back, I would have made the refund in good faith as TBH, it is not a huge company and can't have thousands of deliveries a day - and if a parcel comes back with the shoes in the box and the dispatch note with all my details, it is pretty obvious it is a return and they are incompetent for not processing or losing track of it. Or maybe, as was mentioned, they just don't like paying anything back. I will give them the one in a thousand (probably a lot less frequent) that the parcel went missing, but I very much doubt it


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2017)

Hope you will have a decent pair by Sunday, and you will not be wearing your old man dirty brown ones.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 26, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks for the offer Stu - but I would not deal with this company again ever on principle - but looking forward to catching up in a month 

Click to expand...

No problem mate, use it as a learning experience, you won't return anything  else any other way than recorded delivery.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			No problem mate, use it as a learning experience, you won't return anything  else any other way than recorded delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Still find it strange in this day and age how differant companies have differant returns procedures. It seems the cheaper companies have a poorer return policy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 26, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Still find it strange in this day and age how differant companies have differant returns procedures. It seems the cheaper companies have a poorer return policy.
		
Click to expand...

It's an independent shop so his returns policy will always differ to the likes of AG with their 30day return policy.

That said, on this occasion and probably many more there's no excuse for the poor service and the unsavoury reply that we've read on this thread. 

It really is a boss shop and you can grab a bargain on most stuff. I wouldn't buy anything of significant value as he's not an authorised seller as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Slab (Jun 27, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Just forwarded all info to credit card company, so will see if they can do anything. 

I agree with everything about going recorded and would have done that but my dad sent them back for me before I could tell him that! 

I always try to imagine *what I would do in the other position* and even if they claim they have not had the shoes back, *I would have made the refund in good faith as TBH*, it is not a huge company and can't have thousands of deliveries a day - and if a parcel comes back with the shoes in the box and the dispatch note with all my details, it is pretty obvious it is a return and they are incompetent for not processing or losing track of it. Or maybe, as was mentioned, they just don't like paying anything back. I will give them the one in a thousand (probably a lot less frequent) that the parcel went missing, but I very much doubt it
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get your dosh back, I really do, but just as devils advocate

In their shoes (see what I did there ) would you really really really make the refund?

Of course you would.... for any single customer... because despite trying to be in their shoes your not really, your only concerned about one order and one refund but how long/far will your 'good faith' in your customers really last if it was your shop, with all the orders, all the refunds, from your profits, your wages... 10 customers, 100? Fifty pounds, Â£2,000, more?

At what point as the shop owner (who's own salary may be at risk) do you say _"enough's enough, these good faith refunds are costing us way too much money and if we keep doing them then we'll have to increase the shelf price across the board to cover it"_ (& isn't their keen pricing one of the few reasons folks shop there) It sure isn't their sparkling customer service

Naturally if their goods-in process is a shambles then their good faith needs to be stretched somewhat, but if its pretty slick and the customers didn't use any signed for return service then it may really come down to how many times these unsubstantiated claims happen to them

There's plenty threads online about poor courier/postal service to suggest it may be far more common than you think for an un-tracked parcel to be delayed/lost/nicked

If it were my shop and I'd been hit again and again with refund claims like this I'd probably offer customers a 50% refund (in good faith) 


Of course there's always the chance their goods-in is as poor as the customer service and your shoes are there, and you'd be right to be fizzing about it, but how do you prove it


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 27, 2017)

Slab said:



			I hope you get your dosh back, I really do, but just as devils advocate

In their shoes (see what I did there ) would you really really really make the refund?

Of course you would.... for any single customer... because despite trying to be in their shoes your not really, your only concerned about one order and one refund but how long/far will your 'good faith' in your customers really last if it was your shop, with all the orders, all the refunds, from your profits, your wages... 10 customers, 100? Fifty pounds, Â£2,000, more?

At what point as the shop owner (who's own salary may be at risk) do you say _"enough's enough, these good faith refunds are costing us way too much money and if we keep doing them then we'll have to increase the shelf price across the board to cover it"_ (& isn't their keen pricing one of the few reasons folks shop there) It sure isn't their sparkling customer service

Naturally if their goods-in process is a shambles then their good faith needs to be stretched somewhat, but if its pretty slick and the customers didn't use any signed for return service then it may really come down to how many times these unsubstantiated claims happen to them

There's plenty threads online about poor courier/postal service to suggest it may be far more common than you think for an un-tracked parcel to be delayed/lost/nicked

If it were my shop and I'd been hit again and again with refund claims like this I'd probably offer customers a 50% refund (in good faith) 


Of course there's always the chance their goods-in is as poor as the customer service and your shoes are there, and you'd be right to be fizzing about it, but how do you prove it
		
Click to expand...

how many "good faith" refunds would you expect from a small business when, having sent the parcel back via Royal Mail non recorded (I suspect most send recorded and I also would have had my dad not jumped the gun), with full papaerwork, do you expect to either a. not get delivered orb. from your own incompetence not get booked in? Te answer is hopefully a couple a year at most.....Compare that to an increasingly negative reputation...uhhhmmm - one option is probably better in all business respects than the other!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 27, 2017)

Not wanting to appear unpleasant, but there is an assumption the shoes actually made it back to the retailer. Using a signed for service is not just for the the retailers benefit, but as protection against the item getting lost in transit. I have had too many signed for items go missing to even think of using a normal parcel service.


----------



## Slab (Jun 27, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			how many "good faith" refunds would you expect from a small business when, having sent the parcel back via Royal Mail non recorded (I suspect most send recorded and I also would have had my dad not jumped the gun), with full papaerwork, do you expect to either a. not get delivered orb. from your own incompetence not get booked in? Te answer is hopefully a couple a year at most.....Compare that to an increasingly negative reputation...uhhhmmm - one option is probably better in all business respects than the other!
		
Click to expand...

How many? Well just as a general point *and not an example of your experience* 

I assume every one of us knows that shoplifting has gone on as long as there have been shops. I also assume that since the boom in online shopping everyone realizes that shoplifting still happens to online retailers 

There are thieves out there buying stuff online every single day with the deliberate intent to rip off the retailer and get refunds without giving up the goods and using social media and many many other â€˜tricksâ€™ to shame or persuade the retailer into giving refunds (if anything its even less risky for the thief than physically stealing from the shelf, they just donâ€™t get the â€˜benefitâ€™ of visiting the same physical store time and again, but they can easily go nationwide)

The honest public are pretty unaware of the huge scale of the problem because it doesnâ€™t really impact or concern us but just in in-store losses, I was once told by someone in the retail security trade that if every single retailer sold every single item at zero price for an entire day then it equates to how much is stolen every year

Detecting these thieves must be tough unless they make a mistake (just like the in-store thieves) and distinguishing the real customer who just â€˜lost their receiptâ€™ from the thief who just â€˜lifted it off the shelf yesterdayâ€™ canâ€™t be easy. Youâ€™d naturally and quite rightly have to let dozens of suspected guilty ones get away with it on â€˜good faithâ€™ rather than risk falsely accusing one genuine customer. 
So to minimize the opportunities the scammers have you have a set of rules to cover your retail business and expect both sides to adhere to it

For the most part those rules arenâ€™t there to make life tough and inconvenient for genuine customers (thatâ€™s just an occasional unhappy by-product) theyâ€™re there to make it tough for scammers and thieves and to conduct business to a level thatâ€™s considered reasonable by both parties. 
Without them itâ€™d be an absolute free for all, Christmas come early every single day for thieves and the retail prices would go up exponentially and if that means a few punters who deviated from the rules regrettably lose out on their refund so that the prices stay lower for the masses then I can reluctantly live with thatâ€¦ as opposed to the alternative 

Let me just say Iâ€™m not on the side of the retailers and I donâ€™t have an online shop   After all there are plenty online retailers out there scamming and thieving from genuine customers too. And the retailer in this example has some pretty shocking service levels to look at (that poor service alone might be worthy of a good will refund)

I just think itâ€™s sometimes worth looking at things from both sides    

So back to â€˜how many good faith refundsâ€™ I donâ€™t have numbers but your example is just one of dozens of things that could go wrong with a transaction/warranty/scam leading to a request for a good faith refund but letâ€™s just say to cover _all _good faith refunds itâ€™s as ridiculously low as one every couple weeks with a spend of Â£50â€¦ thatâ€™d be my best/worst guess


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Hate to say it Paul, but I do tend to agree with Golf Depot mate.
The only thing I would have done differently to you, (failing sending them recorded), would have been to contact them a day or two after you sent them back to confirm that they had received them.
Waiting 6 weeks or so was asking for trouble to be honest.
But I still love you.
xxxx


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I wouldn't buy anything of significant value as he's not an authorised seller as far as I'm aware.
		
Click to expand...

If this is the case it explains a lot, in that, if he's not an authorised seller of particular brands he sells then they could be grey goods. 

If that's the case he's importing himself and can't and/or doesn't have the ability or authority to send anything back to a UK brand distributor.

 It will be too expensive for him to send anything back offshore so he has to write them off or look for get outs in some way as he doesn't have the support of the brand by not going through the UK distributed network, which is why everything is possibly cheaper. 

I won't support companies that do this, it's one thing getting s bargain but it doesn't help authorised stores doing it properly. 

It's not illegal but it's a consumer risk.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			If this is the case it explains a lot, in that, if he's not an authorised seller of particular brands he sells then they could be grey goods. 
*
If that's the case he's importing himself* and can't and/or doesn't have the ability or authority to send anything back to a UK brand distributor.

 It will be too expensive for him to send anything back offshore so he has to writ
e them off or look for get outs in some way as he doesn't have the support of the brand by not going through the UK distributed network, which is why everything is possibly cheaper. 

I won't support companies that do this, it's one thing getting s bargain but it doesn't help authorised stores doing it properly. 

It's not illegal but it's a consumer risk.
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost certain this is the case. AG won't price match because he's not an authorised seller allegedly.

I usually only buy balls and bits from there, though there's loads of tour bags dotted about with second hand gear that's reasonably priced.


----------



## pool888 (Jun 27, 2017)

Totally agree with Slab. The problem for the OP is that he is an honest person and thinking like an honest person unfortunately not everyone else acts and thinks the same. Being a business owner I can assure you pretty much all of us will have our horror stories dealing with the general public, believe me there are plenty of scammers out there who would try anything to get something for nothing, and often expect compensation on top.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 27, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm almost certain this is the case. AG won't price match because he's not an authorised seller allegedly.
.
		
Click to expand...

I know AG wont price match Golf Depot cos I tried it but does it say anywhere in AG's price match policy that they wont price match unauthorised sellers?ive never seen it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I know AG wont price match Golf Depot cos I tried it but does it say anywhere in AG's price match policy that they wont price match unauthorised sellers?ive never seen it.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/content/pricematch-guarantee.html

its plan to see in their t and c's


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



http://www.americangolf.co.uk/content/pricematch-guarantee.html

its plan to see in their t and c's
		
Click to expand...

Yep, clearly states 'authorised' retailer. I was confident it was in their but I couldn't be arsed to look &#128540;

How can you compete against grey goods, you can't, and if that shop went out of business and the goods were imported, the U.K. brands distributor doesn't need to help either. 

Things are normally cheap for a reason!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 27, 2017)

Price is king.  Unfortunately this is exactly the type of company that can survive bad service for a prolonged period.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a letter from my CC company today informing me of a refund, although it states that the retailer (not what i would call them) could challenge it. Anyway, end of this chapter and i will never go near these cowboys again!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			I had a letter from my CC company today informing me of a refund, although it states that the retailer (not what i would call them) could challenge it. Anyway, end of this chapter and i will never go near these cowboys again!
		
Click to expand...

Good news,at least your not out of pocket.

I was in there today, I never bought nothing but was tempted.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 6, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good news,at least your not out of pocket.

I was in there today, I never bought nothing but was tempted.
		
Click to expand...

don't do it Stu!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			don't do it Stu!
		
Click to expand...

Haha it's one of those shops where when you go in, you automatically see a great deal on loads of gear. 

I only tend to buy balls from him though just in case due.  Some good priced 2nd hand M2 gear.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 7, 2017)

I was getting their emails up to yesterday when I unsubscribed as I wouldn't be prepared to take a risk given their shoddy service


----------



## chellie (Jul 7, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			I had a letter from my CC company today informing me of a refund, although it states that the retailer (not what i would call them) could challenge it. Anyway, end of this chapter and i will never go near these cowboys again!
		
Click to expand...

You've done well with no proof of return.


----------



## Slab (Jul 7, 2017)

Glad you got it sorted

I find myself really hoping the retailer did screw up the return as itâ€™ll mean they got their just deserts


----------



## hovis (Jul 7, 2017)

i just received a pair of adidas golf trousers that where reduced to Â£6.   they arrived today.   Just checked their site and they are back at Â£19.99.    

I'm happy


----------



## cookelad (Jul 7, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			Price is king.  Unfortunately this is exactly the type of company that can survive bad service for a prolonged period.
		
Click to expand...

They've been running well in spite of a terrible reputation for years, and you know what, I'm in the Chester area this weekend and will more than likely pop in, though hearing about a better place in Cheshire Oaks I might have a look in there first!


----------



## Jensen (Jul 7, 2017)

hovis said:



			i just received a pair of adidas golf trousers that where reduced to Â£6.   they arrived today.   Just checked their site and they are back at Â£19.99.    

I'm happy
		
Click to expand...

Until you bend over and the arse splits....


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 7, 2017)

cookelad said:



			They've been running well in spite of a terrible reputation for years, and you know what, I'm in the Chester area this weekend and will more than likely pop in, though hearing about a better place in Cheshire Oaks I might have a look in there first!
		
Click to expand...

Thatll be Hotgolf? Don't be fooled tho, it's not in the retail park. I spent ages looking round for it :rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Jul 7, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Thatll be Hotgolf? Don't be fooled tho, it's not in the retail park. I spent ages looking round for it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Probably for the best, getting onto Cheshire Oaks at the weekend is a right pain in the Wenger


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

cookelad said:



			Probably for the best, getting onto Cheshire Oaks at the weekend is a right pain in the Wenger
		
Click to expand...

It's over the other side near the Lexus Garage, turn left out Cheshire Oaks to the M53  roundabout, take the 2nd exit and it's on the left hand side. 

It's not as big as golf depot though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

cookelad said:



			Probably for the best, getting onto Cheshire Oaks at the weekend is a right pain in the Wenger
		
Click to expand...


Hot golf is spot on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2017)

Bit embarrassed to say I buy most of my balls from them as they do some cracking offers.  Never had any problems but I suppose other than outright fraud there is little that can go wrong with buying golf balls. 

Interesting to see the story is about adidas shoes as I may have got the wrong impression over time but from my (limited) experience adidas golf shoes are always a bit on the snug side and I'd never buy them off the internet as the sizing is way out (again in my limited experience of a couple of pairs a few years ago) .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Bit embarrassed to say I buy most of my balls from them as they do some cracking offers.  Never had any problems but I suppose other than outright fraud there is little that can go wrong with buying golf balls. 

Interesting to see the story is about adidas shoes as I may have got the wrong impression over time but from my (limited) experience adidas golf shoes are always a bit on the snug side and I'd never buy them off the internet as the sizing is way out (again in my limited experience of a couple of pairs a few years ago) .
		
Click to expand...

I love the price of their Pro v1s (this year)
RRP Â£42.00
*Our Price Â£42.00

lol !!*


----------



## GolfingMan (Jul 15, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but is this place still open? The website is down,, I live up the road and this place is an amazing shop. Aladdin’s cave of golf.  Prices are the cheapest about. Fella that runs it is the possibly the angriest person I’ve ever seen in retail but it’s part of the journey in going there.  I’ve seen him throw someone out spending in excess of £1k because they asked for a free box to post there old clubs on eBay at the till, he even refused to sell him the clubs and put them back on the shelf. Apparently he’s the biggest importer if TM equipment in the North supplies all the pro shops and stuff.   Shop there and you just have to accept let’s say and undulating level of customer service he will generally take all clubs back for a slightly lower price than you paid but ask first!


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2020)

During lockdown there was about 6 pages dedicated to the "golf depot lottery "on the "I bought today" thread


----------



## GolfingMan (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha ha yeah they had some good deals I’ll have a look for that one


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2020)

GolfingMan said:



			I know this is an old thread but is this place still open? The website is down,, I live up the road and this place is an amazing shop. Aladdin’s cave of golf.  Prices are the cheapest about. Fella that runs it is the possibly the angriest person I’ve ever seen in retail but it’s part of the journey in going there.  I’ve seen him throw someone out spending in excess of £1k because they asked for a free box to post there old clubs on eBay at the till, he even refused to sell him the clubs and put them back on the shelf. Apparently he’s the biggest importer if TM equipment in the North supplies all the pro shops and stuff.   Shop there and you just have to accept let’s say and undulating level of customer service he will generally take all clubs back for a slightly lower price than you paid but ask first!
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			During lockdown there was about 6 pages dedicated to the "golf depot lottery "on the "I bought today" thread
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a few people got some good bargains, while others order a Taylor Made driver and received a pair of two left foot shoes or something. And if it's wrong they just tell you to sling your hook instead of sorting out a proper refund. Crazy way to run a business but they seem to get by! I wouldn't go near them after all the stories I've read here.


----------



## karlcole (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep crazy place. I ordered £250 worth of equipment from him during lockdown. Never arrived so opened up a case on PayPal, that's still going through as he keeps supplying fake tracking info to them. Also left a review and be phoned me threatening to me if I didn't take it down ha


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Yep crazy place. I ordered £250 worth of equipment from him during lockdown. Never arrived so opened up a case on PayPal, that's still going through as he keeps supplying fake tracking info to them. Also left a review and be phoned me threatening to me if I didn't take it down ha
		
Click to expand...

Same here, had to contact Paypal as he refused to reply to any contact and after a few weeks he offered partial refund which never materialised so I then had to escalate the case. Offered full refund on return of shoes after the deadline was almost up, I didn't add tracking to the Paypal case in time (think I was only give a week or something despite him delaying for about 2 months) and they sided with him 
It was only £23 but the guy is an absolute crook, he knows how to play the game when it comes to refunds, stretches it out as much as he can.
At one point I considered sending them back with some dog poo inside


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Same here, had to contact Paypal as he refused to reply to any contact and after a few weeks he offered partial refund which never materialised so I then had to escalate the case. Offered full refund on return of shoes after the deadline was almost up, I didn't add tracking to the Paypal case in time (think I was only give a week or something despite him delaying for about 2 months) and they sided with him 
It was only £23 but the guy is an absolute crook, he knows how to play the game when it comes to refunds, stretches it out as much as he can.
At one point I considered sending them back with some dog poo inside 

Click to expand...

Just send the  minus the shoes, you can sell the shoes on ebay to get your money back.


----------



## hovis (Jul 17, 2020)

I called chasing my gloves.  He said "call me back later I'm busy" and hung up.  I called later and he asked me to send him an email as a reminder. 
The gloves didn't arrive and he said he doesn't know what happened so I'll have to request a charge back from my bank!!!

Check out his responses on Google reviews.  They are shocking


----------



## hovis (Jul 17, 2020)

Hopefully they've gone under!!!


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 18, 2020)

hovis said:



			Hopefully they've gone under!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was one of the lucky ones with a great bargain on a Mizuno 5 wood. However I’m not sure I’d risk it again. He’s pretty much moved to eBay now under the name of Barry Gibson I believe. All his new stuff seems to go on there and the website isn’t really updated these days.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I was one of the lucky ones with a great bargain on a Mizuno 5 wood. However I’m not sure I’d risk it again. He’s pretty much moved to eBay now under the name of Barry Gibson I believe. All his new stuff seems to go on there and the website isn’t really updated these days.
		
Click to expand...

The Cilit Bang fella?


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The Cilit Bang fella?
		
Click to expand...



You’re thinking of Barry Scott. Bang, and your money’s gone (and you only have two left footed shoes of different sizes and a dozen lower league football team themed ball markers).


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Chico84 said:





You’re thinking of Barry Scott. Bang, and your money’s gone (and you only have two left footed shoes of different sizes and a dozen lower league football team themed ball markers).
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣👌


----------



## Steve Coll (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like he's gone, the shop is closed and empty.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve Coll said:



			Looks like he's gone, the shop is closed and empty.
		
Click to expand...

Good, the guy is a stone cold crook.
Then again, where do I send this poo to now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Can't say from reading on here that I'm sad to see he's gone or at least switched to e-bay. Never a nice feeling to order stuff and get the wrong gear (although I've had it from other providers) and even worse to get nothing at all and all the hassle that follows getting the money back


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2020)

Being in lockdown again I was reminded of the legend which is/was golf depot.
Had a look and the site is still up, not so much on there but a few "lockdown deals".
Anyone been running the gauntlet?


----------



## hovis (Nov 18, 2020)

IainP said:



			Being in lockdown again I was reminded of the legend which is/was golf depot.
Had a look and the site is still up, not so much on there but a few "lockdown deals".
Anyone been running the gauntlet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I'd rather burn my money than give it to that clown


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2020)

IainP said:



			Being in lockdown again I was reminded of the legend which is/was golf depot.
Had a look and the site is still up, not so much on there but a few "lockdown deals".
Anyone been running the gauntlet?
		
Click to expand...

You're a bad man 😂😂😂


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You're a bad man 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown affects different people in different ways 🤣😂😁


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Harsh lesson for the OP. Personally I'd never return an online order with any company for this exact reason with no proof of delivery, signed for, etc. You could never prove they received them.

But the response and attitude of the company absolutely stinks. Certainly won't be using them.

Thanks for the heads up OP


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

I thought I read somewhere that they'd shut down. Guess that was only temporary? Everything I've read about them beggar's belief, admittedly hilarious since I've never used them and thus not had to deal with it first hand, ha. 

Oh, just Googled them and it says 'online only' so I guess he closed the store but is still selling off his stock. There's barely anything on there so strikes me as something of a closing down sale, selling all the old junk.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Being in lockdown again I was reminded of the legend which is/was golf depot.
Had a look and the site is still up, not so much on there but a few "lockdown deals".
*Anyone been running the gauntlet?*

Click to expand...


Beezerk has but he's been running in circles with his pair of 2 left foot shoes😄


----------

